# insecticide solvent



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

All the plastic nozzles used for spraying insecticides clog up. 
Is there some solvent that will fix this without destroying the plastic? Running a needle into the orifice does not work all that well.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Google is your friend.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

You da' man!


----------

